# HELP!! MOVING TO NC... NEED A BARN!!



## rums_mom (Jul 22, 2008)

HI Amanda,

I am in Yanceyville, NC, near the border of VA right below Danville, VA. I board at a barn that has nice pastures and trails but not much of an arena (they have been working on it for a year) and no indoor. The hay is good but board is costing me $500/mo which is too expensive for me and what I need right now.

Have you checked to see if the Naval Base in Norfolk has stables? Many military bases have stables, I know there have been several people on another forum who are military or who's spouses are military and they have been able to board on base.

How often would you want to visit your horse? We would be too far for you to even visit once a week.

Here is a link that might help you out:
http://virginiaequestrian.com/index.cfm

Good luck and let me know if there is anything else I can do for you.


----------

